# perplexed



## KilcronXIII (Mar 4, 2008)

Well i got this nasty little bugger. It bit me 4 times already while keeping my tank maintained. The guy I bought it from bought it from a store that claims it was a White/Black Rhom. I've worked at a pet store as well and it don't look like no Rhom I've ever seen. I've also owned Piranhas in the past (red bellies) so I know a little about them but I CANNOT figure out what type or breed this guy is. It still fairly young but ANY suggestions would really be appreciated.


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

sanchezi


----------



## KilcronXIII (Mar 4, 2008)

thank you SO much. well since it only get like 6" long, I'll be usin' my 70 Gal for an ACTUAL Black Rhom, unless there is a nother piranha that is MORE aggressive. The Rhoms are from what i hear one of the worst.


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

My sanchezi is pretty damn aggressive now That hes in his new tank 100 gal (lol) i thought he was a rhom at first too. Black ps grow very slow and unless you plan on buying him large I would just get a shoal of pygos.


----------



## KilcronXIII (Mar 4, 2008)

ya i've read that Rhoms grow like 1' to 1.5'' a year. i just want something bigger. i am, however thoughly impressed with him. he was also wild caught. the guy that i bought it from had it house with a Green Terror. and only by chance was the green terror saved. lol. i bought a small oscar for mine to eat but at the moment the are friends. like i said been bitten 4 times now. my fault of course, last one was pretty good though. how big is your Sanchezi?


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

He is about 5 inches. Just put a divider in the tank and am gonna throw some reds in. One sanchezi in a 100 feels like a waste of tank space lol. When i walk by he comes out of his cave all pissed off its pretty funny. In that size tank he might not kill the oscar.


----------



## KilcronXIII (Mar 4, 2008)

bigger the tank the more pissy they get then. lol small man syndrome. he killed an African cichlid already cause it wouldn't leave him alone. oh well my lil' sis might have a fish then lol. i like Oscars and all but no teeth and the most obvious of all: it ain't a piranha. and the only prob i have with a shoal of piranha its it gets pricey and i'm already feed a 14 foot Burmese python lol. i just like the Rhoms cause they look SO menacing gun-barrel color with red eyes.


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

They do look very nice. A shoal is a lot of fun to watch though.


----------



## KilcronXIII (Mar 4, 2008)

ya i had a shoal a few years back, party fav. lol i guess i'll have to wait and see what i actually decide to do.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Bit you 4 times already? wheres the pics
I dont hin that its that common...if you have then Dam aggressive and territorial P you have there!


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

get a manny


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

to ID forum. Appears to be Sanchezi.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

def. a sanchezi. im my opinion, go with an 8-10 inch rhom in that 70 gallon, you wont be disapointed.


----------



## KilcronXIII (Mar 4, 2008)

he is just a little gaffer, the pics would have been boring. if they ain't gushers don't bother with pics lol.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

looks like a normal sanchezi to me.... it doesnt look like a purple spilo sanchezi which are hella nice.


----------

